# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  # عمود  "رأي حر"  أواب محمد  -  صحيفة المريخ  الاحد 5-6  #

## شيبا

*عايز اقول ليك كلمتين وبس

كل الناس فى المنتدي زعلانين منك


*

----------


## شيبا

*

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*سامحناه يا شيبا عشان عموده الرهيب ده ،،،

اواب انت في طريقك لتنافس مزمل في كره الهلالاب ،،،
*

----------


## امام اباتي

* الهلال في المرتبة 72 عالمياً للشهر الحالي.
* في  2009  المريخ في المركز الأول عربياً والثاني إفريقياً و 70 عالمياً.
 أول نادٍ سوداني يتم تصنيفه على رأس إحدى مجموعتي دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال!

اواب بصراحة شديدة اصبح يهدد عرش كل الصحفيين... بس محتاج لوقفة منا

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ترهاقا ياعجيب..والله كده شكلى ح اغير رايى واجيب ليك الجالاكسى...
*

----------


## امجد مريخ

*ماشاءالله عجيييييييييييييييييييييييب مافي كلام والله
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*يا سلام    والله مألم يا  اواب
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق حامد
					

سامحناه يا شيبا عشان عموده الرهيب ده ،،،

اواب انت في طريقك لتنافس مزمل في كره الهلالاب ،،،



 
:Just_Cuz_13:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههه...

دول نحن بنحبهم اوي يا طارئ..:21:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

 الهلال في المرتبة 72 عالمياً للشهر الحالي.
* في 2009 المريخ في المركز الأول عربياً والثاني إفريقياً و 70 عالمياً.
أول نادٍ سوداني يتم تصنيفه على رأس إحدى مجموعتي دور المجموعات في دوري الأبطال!

اواب بصراحة شديدة اصبح يهدد عرش كل الصحفيين... بس محتاج لوقفة منا




الما عندو انجاز..يكوس ليهو تصنيف..

مشكور يا اباتي...
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

ترهاقا ياعجيب..والله كده شكلى ح اغير رايى واجيب ليك الجالاكسى...



 
يا برنس..مشتاقين علي بالجلاكسي...!!!!:9ene:


شهيتنا حبيبتنا...!!


انا منتظرها..منك..!!!
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد مريخ
					

ماشاءالله عجيييييييييييييييييييييييب مافي كلام والله



 
تشكر...يا امجد.
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة jafaros
					

يا سلام والله مألم يا اواب



 
شكرا جعفروز..!!

تسلم يا حبيب..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

عايز اقول ليك كلمتين وبس

كل الناس فى المنتدي زعلانين منك




 
الحبيب بلا حدود شيبا...


الله لا جاب زعل..!!!

ما برضى زعلكم يا غالي انت وحبايبي الاونلايناب...

:mecry::mecry:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماشاء الله عليك يااواب بالجد روعة وابداع
قلم شاب في الطريق للريادة بدون شك
ربنا يحفظك بس من العين

*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماشاء الله عليك يااواب بالجد روعة وابداع
قلم شاب في الطريق للريادة بدون شك
ربنا يحفظك بس من العين



 
الحبيب تكعيب مريخابي كسلاوي..

مشكور يا راقي..

ننتظر مسانتدكم..!
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*الى الامام وعين الله ترعاك
كييييل بالتقيل يا اواب ورش الرشاريش
مشكووووور الرائع شيبا !!
*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*شباب كورة مصر وجنوب أفريقيا منقوله في أي قناة
                        	*

----------


## طارق الحسن

*أواب مشكور والي الأمام يارائع
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة طارق الحسن
					

شباب كورة مصر وجنوب أفريقيا منقوله في أي قناة



 
والله انا بسأل نفس السؤال من الصباح..

وياريت زول يدلنا..
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اواب محمد
					

 
انا منتظرها..منك..!!!



ههههه التصنيف الجاى اقصد العمود الجاى...
*

----------


## fanan

*اواب يا صعب الى الامام دوما
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*دا الشغل مقال ممتع  وكامل الدسم  اديك العافية اواب 000 ناس خاسر خامس فقعوا مرارتنا بالتسليف دا هي اقصد التصنيف 000
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*  تسلم ايدك يا اواب ... سير في طريقك ونحن من خلفك بالدعم والمساندة ،،، لك التحيه.
*

----------


## Red Arena

*يكتب بصدق شديد لذلك اجد حروفه وكلماته تعبر عن ما يجول فى خاطرنا فهو منا ولنا 

فاليوفقك الله اخى اواب واليسدد خطاك
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*الارض تنبت ألف ثائر
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*تسلم يا آواب ....
                        	*

----------


## حسكو

*يعنى  ما بطال ....نجاملك شوي 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يعنى  ما بطال ....نجاملك شوي 




غايتو جنس حقد ... :1 (53):

ولا يهمك واثقين منك يا أواب ... مقال في غاية الروعة...
*

----------


## السيد

*أنــا زعلان أوي أوي يــاراجل 
ماشاء الله بتقول كلام زي الفل
موفق ان شاء الله


*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة fanan
					

اواب يا صعب الى الامام دوما



 
thank you
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

دا الشغل مقال ممتع وكامل الدسم اديك العافية اواب 000 ناس خاسر خامس فقعوا مرارتنا بالتسليف دا هي اقصد التصنيف 000



 
ن شاء الله ح نفقع مرارة الجماعة...

بس الله يدينا الفي مرادنا..:l3_eyes:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 تسلم ايدك يا اواب ... سير في طريقك ونحن من خلفك بالدعم والمساندة ،،، لك التحيه.



 
مشكو الحبيب مناوي..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Red Arena
					

يكتب بصدق شديد لذلك اجد حروفه وكلماته تعبر عن ما يجول فى خاطرنا فهو منا ولنا 

فاليوفقك الله اخى اواب واليسدد خطاك



 
بكل تأكيد ارينا..فانا منكم واليكم يا عزيز..

تسلم..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shdaad
					

الارض تنبت ألف ثائر



 
:mig001::mig001::mig001::mig001:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مهدي محمد عبد الماجد
					

تسلم يا آواب ....



 
تسلم الحبيب مهدي..
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسكو
					

يعنى ما بطال ....نجاملك شوي 



 
العب لكونان..العب لكونان..!!!

:l3_eyes::l3_eyes::l3_eyes::l3_eyes:
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

غايتو جنس حقد ... :1 (53):

ولا يهمك واثقين منك يا أواب ... مقال في غاية الروعة...



 
تسلم لي يا عزوز...

ولا عزاء للحاقدين...:1 (53)::1 (53)::1 (53)::1 (53):
                        	*

----------


## اواب محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السيد
					

أنــا زعلان أوي أوي يــاراجل 
ماشاء الله بتقول كلام زي الفل
موفق ان شاء الله




 
مافيش زعل يا راجل....


شكرا..
                        	*

----------

